# What is the best "Harmony of the Gospels" and also "Life of Christ" book?



## Pergamum (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello;

I am looking for a good Harmony of the Gospels. What is the best in your opinion? 

Also, a Life of Christ book which focuses on the historicity and chronology of Jesus' life and ministry. 

Some parts of the NT are not chronological and I am trying to better fit some of Jesus' ministry together (i.e. is this his 2nd or 3rd time throuh Galilee and which Passover was this one? etc)


----------



## py3ak (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't think that you can beat Alfred Edersheim's _Life and Times of Jesus the Messiah_. I would recommend against Renan, Strauss and E.P. Sanders (with his wife).


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 14, 2009)

I like Loraine Boettner's _A Harmony of the Gospels_.

Amazon.com: Harmony of the Gospels: Loraine Boettner: Books


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 14, 2009)

I am not crazy about Boettner's. I would love something with marginal notes or footnotes to explain some of the achronological portions or contested portions. I would also love some cultural info.

I have Edersheim but his work is SO huge, I get lost in it.


----------

